# Name that Bloodline...



## JIAdams (Jul 19, 2011)

New to posting here, but been reading for months. I love the discussion on bloodlines and wondered if some of you might be able to tell the line my 6 month pup comes from. He is registered, so I do know the answer to this but thought it might be fun...Thanks

This is Mack



















Cheers


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

DOnt see the pics but usually its kinda hard to tell bloodlines by looks alone, cant even tell breeds from just looking at a dog.


----------



## JIAdams (Jul 19, 2011)

Sorry about the pics, as I'm a newb on that. Let me know what you think. Thanks


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

angelbaby said:


> DOnt see the pics but usually its kinda hard to tell bloodlines by looks alone, cant even tell breeds from just looking at a dog.


:goodpost: as angel said...it would be hard to even guess the breed of your dog by just looking...if I had to guess I would suppose your dog is AST/American Bully mix???

But as far as bloodline...??? sorry dude. No papers..no clue.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Well people can guess but it is just a guess, not way to really know anything without papers. I guess there is some Gaff in there lol


----------



## JIAdams (Jul 19, 2011)

I have his papers and he is an AmStaff.


----------



## JIAdams (Jul 19, 2011)

American_Pit13 said:


> Well people can guess but it is just a guess, not way to really know anything without papers. I guess there is some Gaff in there lol


Wow! Nailed it. She is good. Dam is CH Gaff's I'm Here For The Party.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I know muh Gaff dogs lol... He a cute guy 

My Gaff/Nevada Boy
http://peds.bullybreedresource.com/details.php?id=15108&gens=6&s=


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

JIAdams said:


> Wow! Nailed it. She is good. Dam is CH Gaff's I'm Here For The Party.


Lol that's why she the lady boss around here!!


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

I dont know about that dog; just a quick guess I'd say gotti staff or gaff staff ... def Staff.. I thought you had something of the working strain...


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

OH hahahhaha!! ^^^^ thats funny I should read the whole thread next time... I just throw in an answer and its been answered.. Im that guy on the radio... :rofl:


----------



## JIAdams (Jul 19, 2011)

American_Pit13 said:


> I know muh Gaff dogs lol... He a cute guy
> 
> My Gaff/Nevada Boy
> Viewing Pedigree Details for NC-STYLE''S BRINGING THE HEAT - Bully Breed Resource


Thanks. He is a perfect gentleman too. Typical Gaff dog. I have known Pam for years from when she was in CA. My first puppy from her was stolen in 2000 from inside a locked kennel with an adult male APBT inside a locked yard. We were heart broken. Took quite a while, but as my kids are now old enough 5 & 8 to respect a dog we once again sought out the best. Mack is already 60lbs at 6 months.

Your guy has an amazing pedigree! Loved Simba, a gentle giant. Is Strick's the same that Vanna came from?


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

JIAdams said:


> Thanks. He is a perfect gentleman too. Typical Gaff dog. I have known Pam for years from when she was in CA. My first puppy from her was stolen in 2000 from inside a locked kennel with an adult male APBT inside a locked yard. We were heart broken. Took quite a while, but as my kids are now old enough 5 & 8 to respect a dog we once again sought out the best. Mack is already 60lbs at 6 months.
> 
> Your guy has an amazing pedigree! Loved Simba, a gentle giant. Is Strick's the same that Vanna came from?


Yes I have always heard Pam to be a nice woman to deal with. I love the Gaff dogs.

I am not sure about the Strick's this boy is new to my yard and I didn't get him through his breeder so I have yet to find out to much about them lol..

This is the Kennel thought so you could see if they are the same.
Welcome to Carolina Style Kennels


----------

